# Smoke for a 287



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Can I add a smoke unit to a AF 287...got another unit??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Can I add a smoke unit to a AF 287...got another unit??


Yep....You'll need the smoke unit, lever, smoke stack,smoke gear, shoulder nut, and the press in pin holding the gear.Paint the smoke stack chimney white, like on a 283,etc...or a 6 wheeled chassis with the smoke unit and associated parts...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks Flyer...thought that would be the case


----------

